# Raw Turkey necks



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I might cut a turkey neck in two. I feed thawed chicken necks. Your dog and his teeth will appreciate


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

I picked up a package of raw turkey necks the last time I purchased Delilah's raw food. I haven't given her one yet so am glad for this question. I bought the turkey instead of the chicken thinking bigger is better so she doesn't swallow it whole. She is loosing her puppy teeth so fast that chewing is good for her but have to account for the extra bone in her diet.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz loves, loves, loves raw turkey necks (thawed, not frozen). Chicken necks seem small for a standard, maybe more temptation to gulp and then choke. I always stay close when my dogs are eating bones of any size, just in case, but neither Jazz nor our old Lab ever had any difficulty. They'd just crunch away until every little piece was gone.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

We've fed raw turkey necks many times. They're a little bony for a regular raw staple, but all of our dogs enjoy them with no problems, from the iggy (gets a piece of one) to the spoo (gets a couple or three for a meal, depending on how big they are). We feed them thawed.

--Q


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I fed turkey necks for the first time last week.My daughter's pit bull was visiting so she got one and the Standards each got one. I debated about letting the shorty jack (Russell) have a whole one but, I was too slow. He had already spotted them and was jumping up and down trying to get his share. The little pig finished his before the poodles! The turkey necks were thawed; I may try frozen ones for longer chewing pleasure.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't done turkey necks but have done chicken necks. This one is Fresh just chopped of the chicken! Sometimes I have frozen but I let them defrost first. I think turkey necks would be to big for Tpoos but great for other sizes.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I must admit I'm a little nervous to give her the first one, worried about choking. I think I'll thaw it at least partially first and watch her closely.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to give my boys turkey/chicken necks but I'm a little nervous too. Plus I don't know where I would feed it to them...raw meat on the floor or on their bedding grosses me out. Plus if they hold onto it they will have raw meat juice on them too. Maybe I'm just a germ freak lol. I know it will benefit them but I can't get over the "messy" aspect of it. 

Is it all that messy or am I creating the thoughts in my head? lol Where do you feed it? Sorry if I'm hijacking your thread.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't have issues with any of mine choking. Well except Winter, he swallows long pieces that haven't been chewed but he is real good about regurgitating it and chewing it up better ?. Also they never get chews without me around to step in if need be. The scariest choking incident I had was with Winter,he was chewing a piece of beef trachea ( no bones in those) and swallowed it too big. I didn't know what happened he just sat there and was screaming. When I figured out what happened I tried to scoop it out with my finger but it was too far down so I just massaged his throat (I could feel it in there from the outside) and it made its way down and in to his stomach. My point is all chews have a potential to be dangerous not just raw bone chews. 

Michelle- many people choose to feed outside so things don't get messy inside. Personally I feed on the tile or on the concrete because all I have outside is dirt. They are easy clean surfaces and won't absorb any icky juices. I know some people that train there dogs to eat on a specific towel or mat and they throw it in the wash when the dog is finished.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I made the mistake of googling dog and Turkey necks and read a few bad things, now I'm even more leary but I'm always so scared of choking. We were at the vet last week and he pointed out the very back teeth (one on each side) were already tarnished, she's only 5 months old! I was shocked because I do brush, but I guess I'm not getting back far enough, that's why I wanted to try the turkey necks.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

If this helps here is a short video of my Tpoos eating chicken necks. You can see they are doing just fine with them. I walked away for like 5 seconds and Killa's was completely gone! I was shocked and looked everywhere for it think she might have hidden it. Nope it was no where to be seen she must have chewed and swallowed it super quick trying to keep it away from her siblings. She had absolutely no issues from it. Except great solid poops ?. 
Please excuse the messiness of the floor we had just finished butchering and processing the chickens these necks came off of. It is a very messy process. 

Just a warning of you are Icked out by raw meet don't watch this video. ?

http://youtu.be/y2oaH3X1uJo


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

They sure enjoyed them, and think your floor looks pretty darn good after butchering! Takes more than that to ick me out, lol.


----------

